# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Reef One to launch 105 litre biOrb

## AquaticQuotient.com

Reef One is to launch a new larger version of its popular classic biOrb lifestyle aquarium. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

